# Boss truck side mount and wiring for 06 GM



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

A friend of mine is looking for a a Boss truck side mount and wiring harness for an 06 Silverado 2500HD. 
He just wants to plow his own properties and will be using one of my plows.


----------

